# Headed to the LFS this week, what should we get?



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

The setup:

55G 
6 Platy's
3 Crawdads (VERY lazy, they dont even mess with the low laying platy's at all)
1 Bronze Cory
2 Diamond Tetras
1 Comet (Not staying for long getting transferred to our pond)

So the last time we were at the LFS my son wanted a redfin shark (I think) and the lady said it would kill the comet and platies. We walked out with just the cory cat and tetra's. This week we are going back to get the cory cat some mates, how many should we get btw also do the different varieties of corys all coexist with the bronze? We are also going to pick up a few snails. 

Now down to my original question (sorry about babbling I just get too passionate at times)...

My son has that "Thats cool looking!" mentality, and don't we all! But I would like to get your wonderful expertise first on some suitors.

Thanks so much! And once again sorry for babbling!

Billy


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

1 Rainbow Shark will be fine. If you add more then they get territorial. I had two returned one. When I got home the rainbow shark left over was on the floor. They jump so make sure you have a lid.

I would get 4/5 more Corys try getting the bronze again... I dunno about different Corys mingling. Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

*i/a* 100%


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bronze and albino cories will usually mingle as will peppered. You definately need more cories and if possible get the same kind. They are a very social fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think some of your fish are on borrowed time. Have you tried to see how much your crawdads move around at night? I have seen my Platies go nose down in some grass and just stay there - sleeping. An easy target.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! He will love the news about the shark! Also I hope I can score 4 of the Cory's as they only had a few more when I was there. To be continued I suppose lol



jrman83 said:


> I think some of your fish are on borrowed time. Have you tried to see how much your crawdads move around at night? I have seen my Platies go nose down in some grass and just stay there - sleeping. An easy target.


Ya, I thought so too but it's been over a month so not sure. Crawdads are crazy at night, thats when they like to try and climb the air hose. 

Anyone else have any suggestions as to any other breeds?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

Danios tend to sleep at the top of a tank, making them perfect fish for a crawdad tank. They'll be too fast to catch, even if the crawdads DO manage to get at them. 

As for the cories, from what I've seen it seems that the peppered cories tend to stick to their own kind, whereas albinos, greens, and bronzes all come from the same family, meaning that they are social amongst each other. Try to stick to a single type shoal though, as it looks much more attractive when they're all together.

Good luck!


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Well we ended up making the trip this morning. We landed 4 more bronze Cory's, a Moon Platy (nice pretty green to him), and a Mystery snail. They didnt have the plants i needed


----------

